# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Rforme orthographique : Francisation du mot bit ?

## Mingolito

*Rforme orthographique : Francisation du mot bit ?*




> Suite aux rformes orthographiques et  une recrudescence de la francisation des mots anglais courants, je propose qu'on rflchisse  une nouvelle faon d'crire bit. Pour ceux qui ne le savent pas, bit vient de la contraction de *bi*nary et digi*t* en anglais, ce qui se traduit par chiffre binaire. Je propose donc la francisation suivante : *chi*ffre *b*inai*re* -> *chibre*


 ::dehors::

----------

